# Vacation in New Zealand!



## MrsRose

So.... my husband and I are planning our first visit to New Zealand! 

Being the adventurous type, we were planning on our moving day being the first time we set foot in NZ.  But, we've decided to go ahead and visit first. 

We're aiming for around February, and hoping to spend at least a week or more there. 
We'll most likely be flying into Auckland, then our goal is to travel to a few areas (Auckland, Hamilton, Tauranga, etc) to see where we want to try to plant ourselves when we first move there. 

We're trying to think of ways to make the lodging and traveling portion of the trip as inexpensive as possible. Any ideas? 
Should we rent a campervan/caravan? holiday parks and motels?


----------



## topcat83

MrsRose said:


> So.... my husband and I are planning our first visit to New Zealand!
> 
> Being the adventurous type, we were planning on our moving day being the first time we set foot in NZ.  But, we've decided to go ahead and visit first.
> 
> We're aiming for around February, and hoping to spend at least a week or more there.
> We'll most likely be flying into Auckland, then our goal is to travel to a few areas (Auckland, Hamilton, Tauranga, etc) to see where we want to try to plant ourselves when we first move there.
> 
> We're trying to think of ways to make the lodging and traveling portion of the trip as inexpensive as possible. Any ideas?
> Should we rent a campervan/caravan? holiday parks and motels?


Hi MrsRose
I know a lot of people will recommend campervan. But I'd try the following:

Rent a car that is as big as you need for your family - it doesn't need to be from one of the big boys. There are a number of smaller car rental places such as 'Ace', 'AtoB' etc. Look at this website for comparisons too - we used it when we went to Melbourne for a week Car Rental Auckland, Cheap Car Hire Auckland and New Zealand with Avis, Budget, Hertz, Europcar, Thrifty.

Then look for holiday parks - they will have a variety of accommodation from tent sites to fully serviced motel units. If you really want to cut the price of a 'roof over your head' go for cabins. Some will be en-suite, some you'll have to put the dressing gown on and walk to the shower block. Some will have a kitchen in them, some will have a kitchen block. You'll have to supply your own linen (call into a Briscoes or Warehouse and get some cheap sheets & towels, or most big supermarkets will do some too) or pay a small price more to rent it at the park.

We toured South Island like this. It makes for easier driving than taking a cumbersome campervan around. Plus the kids (generally) have more space when you stop. There ain't a lot of floorspace in a campervan!


----------



## MrsRose

Thanks so much! 

We'll look into that.


----------



## Song_Si

if you're focused on Waikato and Bay f Plenty areas, suggest you try staying - at least some of the time - away from the main cities; some great smaller towns - Cambridge, Te Aroha etc to base yourselves at, easy travel to Taupo, Rotorua etc as well. 
You may even get to meet some people who have time to _talk to you_ in more than just a business sense. For years I traveled with a swim club for events around the country and we'd generally stay away from the cities to save $, instead some little place an hour or so from the venue, great fun.


----------



## escapedtonz

MrsRose said:


> So.... my husband and I are planning our first visit to New Zealand!
> 
> Being the adventurous type, we were planning on our moving day being the first time we set foot in NZ.  But, we've decided to go ahead and visit first.
> 
> We're aiming for around February, and hoping to spend at least a week or more there.
> We'll most likely be flying into Auckland, then our goal is to travel to a few areas (Auckland, Hamilton, Tauranga, etc) to see where we want to try to plant ourselves when we first move there.
> 
> We're trying to think of ways to make the lodging and traveling portion of the trip as inexpensive as possible. Any ideas?
> Should we rent a campervan/caravan? holiday parks and motels?


I agree with the advice. 
Forget the campervan if your not venturing far and only here for a short while. Rent the minimum size car for your needs & stay in motels or holiday park lodges etc on your tour round and steer clear of the bigger towns and city's where accommodation is relatively more expensive. The smaller towns like Cambridge are much better than staying in Hamilton for example and within easy reach of the Bay Of Plenty, Rotorua, Lake Taupo etc. 
If you go to Tauranga don't miss a visit to Mnt Maunganui beach resort for a spot of good cafe and restaurants culture in the sun, a great beach and a walk round the mount. It's beautiful.


----------



## topcat83

Meant to add a couple of useful links for finding accommodation.

New Zealand Accommodation, Activities and Travel Guides ? Jasons Travel Media
AA New Zealand Travel Guide - New Zealand Accommodation, Travel Information
Holiday homes and baches | Holiday accommodation | Bookabach
Wotif.com: New Zealand accommodation, hotels, motels, apartments - NZ online hotel bookings with instant confirmation


----------



## MrsRose

I'm just gonna take a wild guess here... is _cafe _the same thing as _coffee_? 

I like this forum so much.  So many friendly and helpful people to chat with from all around the world. 

:clap2:


----------



## topcat83

MrsRose said:


> I'm just gonna take a wild guess here... is _cafe _the same thing as _coffee_?
> 
> I like this forum so much.  So many friendly and helpful people to chat with from all around the world.
> 
> :clap2:


Yip - it's the French for coffee - so a cafe is a coffee shop. In the UK you'll hear people talking about a 'caff' - same thing but a colloquilalism.

You'll find some different coffees over here too - the one that always throws newcomers is a 'Flat White'. 
It's a type of 'Latte' or coffee made with an espresso shot and topped up with hot milk. 
I can never tell the difference - but I'm told there is 

Oh - instead of ordering a 'skinny' or 'slim XXX' for a coffee made with low fat milk you order a 'Trim xxx'.


----------



## escapedtonz

topcat83 said:


> Yip - it's the French for coffee - so a cafe is a coffee shop. In the UK you'll hear people talking about a 'caff' - same thing but a colloquilalism.
> 
> You'll find some different coffees over here too - the one that always throws newcomers is a 'Flat White'.
> It's a type of 'Latte' or coffee made with an espresso shot and topped up with hot milk.
> I can never tell the difference - but I'm told there is
> 
> Oh - instead of ordering a 'skinny' or 'slim XXX' for a coffee made with low fat milk you order a 'Trim xxx'.


Yeah the Flat White still has me stumped. Thought it was the same as an Americano back in the UK but after having a few Flat White's I'm not so sure anymore. They're more like a Latte than a Latte  
Think I'll stick with the Trim Latte's and I really need to stop asking for a Skinny and getting that look......you know the one I mean.......when they think you've just landed from another planet lol


----------



## MrsRose

Just booked our flight to New Zealand last night! 

We'll be there for just over a week in the beginning of March. Hope it's lovely weather that time of year...

We're so excited! 

New Zealand, here we come! lane:


----------



## topcat83

MrsRose said:


> Just booked our flight to New Zealand last night!
> 
> We'll be there for just over a week in the beginning of March. Hope it's lovely weather that time of year...
> 
> We're so excited!
> 
> New Zealand, here we come! lane:


That's a good time of year, generally. The weather is usually settled then. After saying that, this is New Zealand, and there's a reason it's green (generally) here. So there's never a guarantee. 
So fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsRose

topcat83 said:


> That's a good time of year, generally. The weather is usually settled then. After saying that, this is New Zealand, and there's a reason it's green (generally) here. So there's never a guarantee.
> So fingers crossed!


Gosh, we don't even own an umbrella. Lol.

Guess we'll be purchasing an umbrella and some raincoats before March.


----------



## Song_Si

Umbrellas! let's stay positive about the weather.
For years I'd take my annual hols in March, weather conscious as a motorcyclist, usually was the best time, added benefit of not being school hols either. Pics of Huka Falls near Taupo and beach at Mt Maunganui (Tauranga) from my last trip March 09.

















Forget the umbrella!


----------



## carosapien

MrsRose said:


> Gosh, we don't even own an umbrella. Lol.
> 
> Guess we'll be purchasing an umbrella and some raincoats before March.


Not many people use raincoats in New Zealand and that time of year you won't either - it will be too warm. Get wet and dry out again like the locals do. If you need something buy it when you get there.

Why not visit in the winter and try it then? summers tend to be short in NZ and a bit hit and miss with fours seasons in one day in some parts. See it at its worst in the colder months to get a feel if you'll like it or not, it will be cheaper then too.

Try to rent a holiday home, you'll get a feel for what it's like to live in a NZ house and use its facilities. It will be a lot more like normal Kiwi life than staying in motels, hotels and holiday parks. While you're there go to some open homes, car yards and shop at The Warehouse, Pak N Save etc to get an idea of what your purchasing power will be like and what's available.


----------



## topcat83

Our 'best find' umbrella - a storm one from Bunnings.
Stands up to those spring 'roaring forties' breezes...


----------



## MrsRose

Those are good ideas. We can't change the time of our visit though, cause we've already booked and paid for our flights. 

We may look into a night or two at various holiday houses though.


----------



## prgopala

Song_Si said:


> Umbrellas! let's stay positive about the weather.
> For years I'd take my annual hols in March, weather conscious as a motorcyclist, usually was the best time, added benefit of not being school hols either. Pics of Huka Falls near Taupo and beach at Mt Maunganui (Tauranga) from my last trip March 09.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the umbrella!


Reminded me of the vacation that i had taken in August -Sept 2009. Did the famous taupo bungee as well. NZ is an amazing place.


----------



## Simmy_M

New Zealand is great place to visit. The weather remains almost constant here that is the only reason many visitors across the globe come here to visit.


----------



## Weta

Simmy_M said:


> New Zealand is great place to visit. The weather remains almost constant here that is the only reason many visitors across the globe come here to visit.


Have you been 'here'? :confused2: 

It's not disimilar to Ireland in most parts.


----------



## Jimaba

Yeah, I was a little surprised to see that as well. A pretty common saying around Auckland is "Welcome to Auckland, four seasons in one day." So don't get up in the morning to see the sunshine and decide not to take your umbrella. 

As far as lodging goes I would also suggest renting a decent car for traveling, but theres also hostels and backpackers located all over New Zealand for you to stay in. If you're keen on being social you can share a larger room with others, or I'm sure it would be easy enough for your family to get it's own room.

I hope you enjoy your stay here! It really is beautiful.


----------



## inhamilton

Weta said:


> It's not disimilar to Ireland in most parts.


You've got to be joking. For a start Auckland is roughly on the same latitude as the South of Spain and it is uncommon to even get to freezing point, Christchurch is roughly on the same latitude as the South of France, so NZ is considerably warmer (on average). Although Auckland does have a fairly high average rainfall and the description of four seasons in one day is apt (except for snow and/or sleet), Christchurch and Dunedin rainfall is quite low. Sunshine hours are more in NZ. Auckland and Christchurch gets 2050 sunshine hours per year, the average for Ireland is 1550 hours.


----------



## anski

What 4 seasons in 1 days means in Auckland is that if you decide to do a load of washing it has usually changed from sunny & not a cloud in the sky to sudden downpour & back to sunny before your load is finished.

My husbands thinks it's funny when I start to hang the washing out (sunny) but continue pegging it on the line when it starts to rain. Usually if I leave it there for a few hours it gets dry in between the sun & the sprinkles.

March is usually my favourite month in Auckland Every day (mostly) sunny days & top of 25-26c

However March 2012 was an exception (Mr Sunshine forgot us) but April especially Ester weekend was MAGNIFICENT. Look at the pictures I posted in the Coffee Lounge Mission Bay Easter or something to that effect.


----------



## topcat83

Before we came over, My hubby didn't believe me when I said that it rains overnight. 
He said it sounded like Camelot!

Although of course it can rain during the day, even in winter we find that the heaviest rain is generally over night.

Our experience is that there is more rain than the UK, but also more sun. Not so many of those dull, in-between days that seem to go on for weeks.


----------



## anski

topcat83 said:


> Although of course it can rain during the day, even in winter we find that the heaviest rain is generally over night.



But it is so nice to hear the pitter patter on the roof when you are snug in bed. Unless the roof leaks LOL


----------



## inhamilton

I guess we should point out that Auckland receives no rain whatsoever on 230 days out of each year.


----------



## topcat83

Something else I've discovered since living south of the Bombay Hills - the Waikato Plains are prone to mist and fog, especially in the winter. The number of times I drive down our hill onto SH2 and straight into fog, then drive up the Bombay Hills at Pokeno into sunshine is amazing.


----------



## Jimaba

It definitely rains enough for it to be noticeable, I almost felt like I was in the desert when I went back to visit Georgia! (Exaggerating of course...)


----------



## carosapien

inhamilton said:


> You've got to be joking. For a start Auckland is roughly on the same latitude as the South of Spain and it is uncommon to even get to freezing point, Christchurch is roughly on the same latitude as the South of France, so NZ is considerably warmer (on average). Although Auckland does have a fairly high average rainfall and the description of four seasons in one day is apt (except for snow and/or sleet), Christchurch and Dunedin rainfall is quite low. Sunshine hours are more in NZ. Auckland and Christchurch gets 2050 sunshine hours per year, the average for Ireland is 1550 hours.


Have you lived in either Auckland or the south of Spain? Whilst these places may be on the similar latitudes (it's impossible for them to be on the same latitude because they are in different hemispheres) there are other factors such as proximity to Northern Africa v. Antarctica, continentality, ocean currents, sea temperatures etc. that make the two places very different.


----------



## topcat83

carosapien said:


> Have you lived in either Auckland or the south of Spain? Whilst these places may be on the similar latitudes (it's impossible for them to be on the same latitude because they are in different hemispheres) there are other factors such as proximity to Northern Africa v. Antarctica, continentality, ocean currents, sea temperatures etc. that make the two places very different.


Latitude remark - hair splitting. We knew what inhamilton meant.

But you are right in that the position with regards other land masses and ocean currents will make a difference. 

In general though there is definitely more sun and rain (at night) in Auckland than in London. That's good enough for me


----------



## 101richard

*Vacation in New zealand*

*Holiday Parks In North Island * 
Coromandel
Coromandel-Shelly
Beach
Kaihu
Waitomo
orere point
orewa beach

*Holiday Parks In South Island *
Akaroa
Timaru
Westport
Haast
Fairlie
Blenheim
Hanmer springs



*North Island – Motels*
Auckland Region
Bay Of Plenty
Coromandel Peninsula
Lake Taupo
Taranaki
Waikato Region
Tararua/Manawatu/Rangitikei Region

*South Island – Motels*
Canterbury
Fiordland
Marlborough Region
Nelson Region
Otago
Southere Lakes
West Coast


----------



## inhamilton

carosapien said:


> Have you lived in either Auckland or the south of Spain? Whilst these places may be on the similar latitudes (it's impossible for them to be on the same latitude because they are in different hemispheres) there are other factors such as proximity to Northern Africa v. Antarctica, continentality, ocean currents, sea temperatures etc. that make the two places very different.


You make a good point. I didn't mean to compare the climate in Auckland with the South of Spain, because, as you say, it is very different. I just used that example to indicate how much closer to the equator Auckland was compared to Ireland. It is much warmer. If you're going to compare the temperatures with somewhere like Madrid, Madrid is hotter in summer, but colder in winter. I guess that's due to Auckland being surrounded by the oceans.


----------

